# Strike-Hold



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Went to the gun show the other day and saw this stuff called Strike-Hold for the first time.
Does anyone use this?
It looks to good to be true. 
So I was curious if anyone had any opinions on it good or bad.
Thanx Scott


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought a can of that stuff years ago, still sits in my garage I've never used it.. Are they still spraying the light bulb in water then putting it in the water?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> I bought a can of that stuff years ago, still sits in my garage I've never used it.. Are they still spraying the light bulb in water then putting it in the water?


Yep....


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've only used it once. I was at my first Appleseed event and someone lent me their 10/22 when they saw I had issues with my rifle. The strike hold worked well in minimizing stoppages.

I personally use Break Free CLP, which is ok. I don't like using other lubes when I can't find it locally. Furthermore, I don't like paying lots of money for lube to use on guns that I will just shoot at the range. I do know that USA Performance Center has Strike Hold.

Another exotic lube I've used is Slip 2000EWL which I rate highly other than the price. I also hear that Frog Lube is good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

scotty its to hotty said:


> Went to the gun show the other day and saw this stuff called Strike-Hold for the first time.
> Does anyone use this?
> It looks to good to be true.
> So I was curious if anyone had any opinions on it good or bad.
> Thanx Scott


Bought me a small bottle from Ken!!!! I've almost used it all!!! It is AWESOME!!! I cant stop looking fer stuff to clean up!!!:thumbsup::blink::thumbsup:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Motor oil is also a great lube for weapons....What do you think greased the M2 and other arms in years past? yup, motor oil!

TRP


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

if you havent seen their ad look it up on youtube 
you will see why its hard to fathom something working so well


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Synthetic ATF works great too. Even with all the shooting I do, a quart will last me 2yrs...


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

scotty its to hotty said:


> if you havent seen their ad look it up on youtube
> you will see why its hard to fathom something working so well


Yep and I still think they were running DC voltage. LOL


----------

